# Suns not rushing rookie Clark



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Suns rookie Earl Clark is on his first real NBA road trip and is enjoying a run of five stops in seven days more than his teammates.
> 
> He loves the hotel room service. He got a rush out of facing Orlando's Dwight Howard. He is thankful for the team support he gets.
> 
> ...


----------

